# What do you all think is the best dog breed?



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

I personally love Great Dane's although I haven't yet owned one. I currently have a Border Collie x Husky and she is amazing ..

What does everyone else have? 
Or what breeds do you like best?
Feel free to add pics of your dogs  

: victory:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

I love leonbergers and greyhounds i lost pccies of my ex-rescue Greyhounds they were Huge still miss them!.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

german shepherds:2thumb:


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a labrador but I love Bull Mastiffs too


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Border and Working Collies :2thumb:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

german shepherds and dobermans...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

I don't think there any 'best' breed as it differs a lot what suits people and their circumstances. For me, the best breed is:
Border collies
Springer/Springer x Cocker spaniels
German Pointers
And long dogs. 
:flrt:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Huskies and malamutes for me :2thumb:


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Cat.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

best is smartest...


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i love shar peis love them love them love them

dogo argentino
boxers
bull terriers
american bulldog
paperians

shar peis loved them since i was at school









american bulldog- luvd chance on homeward bound lol









boxers- speically brindle ones









bull terriers- ever since watched animal hospital and saw one on it 









dogo argentino- saw one in ma boxer book and thought looked well nice (except i wouldnt crop the ears)









paperians- pom x pap as i have one


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi

I have had a few dogs and I would say the Best breed for me would be the Bulldog :flrt: followed by the Jack Russell :flrt:.

I am interested in Pugs and French Bulldogs also. 

Jingle Bellsss


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

clairebear1984 said:


> i love shar peis love them love them love them
> 
> dogo argentino
> boxers
> ...


 
Have to agree with you with the dogo argentino! What a beut! 
I loved Chance from Homeward Bound too! Haha


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Cranwelli said:


> Cat.


Haha .. I like them.. But im illergic so its kinda hard for me to form a bond with something that makes my eyes itch and makes me sneeze haha


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Greyhounds for me, loyal, great family Dogs, love kids, affectionate, don't need loads of exercise or grooming (in fact spend 23.5 hours a day asleep & i'm not kidding either :gasp. Wouldn't be without them, my lot have such characters, all are different but all are very affectionate & want to be loved. BRILLIANT BREED :no1:. Oh & Lurchers too (have an old Collie/Whippet).


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

exoticsadmirer said:


> I love leonbergers and greyhounds i lost pccies of my ex-rescue Greyhounds they were Huge still miss them!.


I'd heard of Leonbergers but never seen one... So just Google'd it and they are stunning!! I love big dogs!


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

OOh there are to many too choose from. I like the hairy scruffy dogs

Airedales
Russian black terriers
Tibetan terriers
Briards
malamutes
leonberger
neo mastiff
anything big and cuddley really

Ive had airedales, border collies, lurchers, yorkshire terriers, patterdales,
and salukis. They are all fantastic in their own way, tho yorkies do tend to have the "big dog in little dog s body" attitude. :devil:


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

ditzychick said:


> OOh there are to many too choose from. I like the hairy scruffy dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
i know what you mean, my paperian has the big dog in little dog's body attitude lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

German Shepherds - my boy Skye










My previous boys, Amber (shorthair) Leo (longhair)



















Afghan Hounds - Zorah, black male, Tara black masked gold female, 



















Also have a soft spot for Salukis, Borzois, Greyhounds, Whippets, lurchers - in fact hounds in general give me a buzz - it's the heads that does it.


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

LOL Our yorkie was top dog over an airedale, lucher and a collie, if any one of them stepped out of line....She was rather funny telling them off they would look at her as if to say " alright alright. Mental much? "


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

feorag said:


> German Shepherds - my boy Skye
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Wow! You have had some georgeous dogs! Im jealous


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks very much! :2thumb:

Also finished too soon - forgot to say have a soft spot for labs, golden and flat coat retrievers too.

My first dog, Jason, was a lab.


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

I have two main favourites, Labradors....:flrt: Just love everything about them really...good all rounder  and I also love Rhodesian Ridgebacks....those are the two breeds I would realistically own (well...I have a lab anyway).

I also like great danes, dobermans and NI's/Huskies/Malamutes but would never own those breeds.

Here is my beautiful boy Darwin


----------



## ditzychick (Aug 21, 2009)

I am so jelous. I have recently found out we can't have another dog as my cat REALLY will not accept one in the house. I figured i would rather keep my cats then be responsible for her running away and not coming back. Its difficult as i have never been without a dog. 

So im getting a royal instead :2thumb:


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

biohazard156 said:


> I have two main favourites, Labradors....:flrt: Just love everything about them really...good all rounder  and I also love Rhodesian Ridgebacks....those are the two breeds I would realistically own (well...I have a lab anyway).
> 
> I also like great danes, dobermans and NI's/Huskies/Malamutes but would never own those breeds.
> 
> ...


The eyes!! So cute!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Greyhounds, lurchers, great danes, mongrels. I know two of them technically aren't breeds, but they're my favourites. Followed by anything spanielly, buffmastiffs, boxers, french bulldogs, boston terriers, border terrier....and several more sighthounds that I love.

That sharpei picture made me feel very sad to be a human. Imagine how many skin fold infections that poor dog will get for the sake of being cute (and that's just opinion, I think they're ugly - but I'm sure they have lovely personalities!).


----------



## Evie (Jan 28, 2008)

Border Collies, Lancashire Heelers and German Shepherds are my top three but I have a soft spot for Scottish Terriers too. 
I also love Pekes personalities but wouldn't ever have one. 
For no other reason than I think they are amazing looking dogs, Borzois but I don't think I could live with one.


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

g.shepherds all the way


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

chows and huskies for me


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 23, 2009)

Chihuahuas for me I just loooove them.
I also have a soft spot for staffies & rotties, I think they are lovely.
Some of my other favorite breeds are dalamtions, dachshund, pug, boston terrier and english bulldog  But I love dogs in general


----------



## naja-naja (Aug 26, 2009)

huskies, alaskan klee kais, mini dachshunds, chihuahuas, doberman, caucasian mountain dog.

edit: and pit bull terriers.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

feorag said:


> Also have a soft spot for Salukis, Borzois, Greyhounds, Whippets, lurchers - in fact hounds in general give me a buzz - it's the heads that does it.



Just for you Eileen....














































Just a small selection of some Hounds for you :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Ooohh I forgot Staffordshire Bull Terriers, Border Terriers, Jack Russell Terriers and Leonbergers. :flrt:



biohazard156 said:


> Here is my beautiful boy Darwin
> 
> image
> 
> ...


Beautiful indeed, like butter wouldn't melt (which I'm sure, isn't true :lol2: ). :flrt:



corny girl said:


> Just for you Eileen....
> image
> image


:flrt::flrt: Lovin' them collars! Where did you get 'em if you don't mind me asking? And gorgeous dogs of course, lol.


----------



## Rum_Kitty (Jun 14, 2009)

I guess mutts don't really count as a breed? LOL I love staffies and pits. But I don't think there's any "best" breed.


----------



## sarahc (Jan 7, 2009)

*fav dogs*

Staffordshire bull terrier for me.My last died 5 years ago and now I keep to french bulldogs as they have less bounce but all the bully traits,which fits our working household.When I have less demands in life I'll have another stafford.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

corny girl said:


> Just for you Eileen....
> Just a small selection of some Hounds for you :flrt::flrt::flrt:


Thank you - they're all lovely, but this is a fabulous photograph!


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

I looooooooooove staffys!

I also think pomeranianxchihuahuas are pretty darn cute :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

I have an elderly Jack Russell Terrier, a Boston Terrier & a smooth coated Chihuahua, which are my favourite 3 breeds of dog. I also love Pugs, Whippets & Italian Greyhounds.

Here is Daisy, my Boston terrier









Here is Lolly, my Chihuahua









And here is Joe, my 15 year old Jack Russell Terrier


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Labs and alsations, but not purebreed al have you seen the back legs at crufts:cussing: it's disgusting they should be how they used to be not inbred with health problems :/:bash:


----------



## RawrItsOllie (Sep 17, 2009)

Shiba Inu is my deffo fave, but I also like border collies and huskies. Though im scared of dogs and dont really like alot of them anyway.


----------



## Leonine (Dec 19, 2009)

I've never owned a dog and probably never will, but I do love Rottweilers. They're such beautiful animals.


----------



## walder (Dec 10, 2008)

Great Danes for me too, has been ever since I saw a Blue, 14 years ago,:mf_dribble: have serioulsy wanted one for 10 years but doubt I will ever have one!

Love most giant breeds but funnily enough the only dog I've had so far is our family Shih Tzu, who's now 12.

Also a fan of Pugs, Shar Pei, Rottweilers and English Bulldogs


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

doh!

its the one thats sat on my lap for snuggles of course

: victory:


----------



## GD1976 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Fave Breeds*

Have to sat Great Dane, would have to be a Blue as thats what my girl is:2thumb:
also have a great love of Labs, have a 8 year old yellow lab, perfect in everyway:notworthy:
Jack russells, lost my girl in may age just 3 years, softest dog ever

Really like chows, Dobermans (parents have always had them):2thumb:
french bulldogs, cavalier king charles,Greyhounds 
any dogs really, :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Schip (Mar 31, 2007)

Have been around a few breeds during my life such as Shelties, Springers, Jackies, Ridgebacks, GSD's, Deerhound x greyhound lurchers, rotties, poms and of course my fav the Schipperkes.


----------



## blade100 (Sep 26, 2009)

german shepherds and malamutes but mainly german shepherds<3


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## starburst (Apr 4, 2008)

I love dogs that look like wolves- Huskies, Malamutes, Northern Inuit Dogs.

I also have a thing for many of the pointer-type breads, especially the wire-haired ones. However, the dog I want the most is an Irish Wolfhound,- so big and friendly!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

huskies and those type dogs are so hard-headed...

at least those i've known...

thick.


----------



## kirk86 (Dec 4, 2009)

british bulldog is the best breed of dog its calm loving to lazy to bark just for the sake of it so only barks if there is something to bark about great with kids good family pet


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Out of the dogs we've had in the family in the past and the breeds I would have again, it would have to be the GSD, Lurcher (not strictly a pure breed but fantastic dogs), Whippets, Border Collies (mad as a box of frogs) & Labradors.


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

HABU said:


> huskies and those type dogs are so hard-headed...
> 
> at least those i've known...
> 
> thick.


I don't think Huskies, Malamutes etc are thick at all, the owner just needs to learn how to use their intelligence. They are, more often then not, useless at recalls, obedience, fly ball etc, but when they are out doing a proper job (ski'joring, blade'joring, bike'joring etc or pulling a cart, sled, or scooter) that the breed was made for, they turn into completely different dogs. They're very versatile and providing they get proper exercise they're (relatively :whistling2 settled indoors. :flrt:

Oh, and as unlikely as it might be (those who know me will know why!), I want to add West highland terriers on my list of favourites...I don't 'do' little dogs, but after meeting a fair few I have fallen in love with them. :flrt:


----------



## deerhound (Jul 19, 2009)

My number one dog is a Deerhound. Gentle graceful and very loyal breed.
I have a very soft spot for Border Terriers too. My mother had her last one PTS aged 18 .


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

I have a olde tyme bulldog he's the nuts he's chocolate with a white chest he's 6 months old and over 3 stone he's just like a tall British bulldog with a little longer muzzle and much more athletic mine was part of a ten year breeding project but basically mines 50% 18th century bulldog, 25% British bulldog 12.5 douce de bordaux 12.5 percent either staff or pit I think pit probably to get the chocolate colour I can upload pics as im on my Fone on here as Ive just moved so waiting for the net yo be reinstalled but hes stunning.
Other then olde tymes Id say british bulldogs, English bulls neopolitan mastivs fouge de Bordeaux and tosa inu are my fav breeds also a bully cutta.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> I don't think Huskies, Malamutes etc are thick at all, the owner just needs to learn how to use their intelligence. They are, more often then not, useless at recalls, obedience, fly ball etc, but when they are out doing a proper job (ski'joring, blade'joring, bike'joring etc or pulling a cart, sled, or scooter) that the breed was made for, they turn into completely different dogs. They're very versatile and providing they get proper exercise they're (relatively :whistling2 settled indoors. :flrt:
> 
> Oh, and as unlikely as it might be (those who know me will know why!), I want to add West highland terriers on my list of favourites...I don't 'do' little dogs, but after meeting a fair few I have fallen in love with them. :flrt:


 
:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:

thank you megan 

i really dont understand why people think huskies are thick 

they are a highly intelligant dog.......


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A lot of people have that attitude with hounds also - certainly Afghans have a terrible reputation for being unbiddable and untrainable. I think a lot of these breeds do things 'their way', as these are all breeds that, to a certain degree, use their own initiative and judgement in some situations that might be contradictory to what their owner is asking them to do.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

jaykickboxer said:


> I have a olde tyme bulldog he's the nuts he's chocolate with a white chest he's 6 months old and over 3 stone he's just like a tall British bulldog with a little longer muzzle and much more athletic mine was part of a ten year breeding project but basically mines 50% 18th century bulldog, 25% British bulldog 12.5 douce de bordaux 12.5 percent either staff or pit I think pit probably to get the chocolate colour I can upload pics as im on my Fone on here as Ive just moved so waiting for the net yo be reinstalled but hes stunning.
> Other then olde tymes Id say british bulldogs, English bulls neopolitan mastivs fouge de Bordeaux and tosa inu are my fav breeds also a bully cutta.


again another nice breed banned tosa inu. is the bully cutta another name for cane corso or different breed all together


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Emmaj said:


> :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:
> 
> thank you megan
> 
> ...


I guess only those who have spent a lot of time with Huskies/Malamutes truly understand, but they are definitely one of the most intelligent dog breeds. But then, I suppose it's like with Terriers, Spaniels and as Feorag said, Hounds. People are forever saying not to let those groups of dogs off lead as they can't be trusted, they aren't trainable etc, but in reality, if that was 100% truth then the breeds/groups wouldn't be what they are today. The original 'uses' of the dogs wouldn't have allowed for it, and with the right enrichment, owner and stimulation, it definitely IS possible.


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

feorag said:


> A lot of people have that attitude with hounds also - certainly Afghans have a terrible reputation for being unbiddable and untrainable. I think a lot of these breeds do things 'their way', as these are all breeds that, to a certain degree, use their own initiative and judgement in some situations that might be contradictory to what their owner is asking them to do.



Oh yes. Hounds can be a bit stubborn. 2 of my Greyhounds i have trained to a degree, they will sit, stay, lie down, give paw etc.. But the other 2 are a bit stubborn & just won't be trained, they will lie down & stay but thats about it. Ask them to sit & well :bash:. Yet they will sit when they want to not when you want them to :Na_Na_Na_Na:. But i wouldn't be without them for the world :flrt::flrt::flrt:.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

Staffies and Husky/malamutes for me...Both stunning looking dogs, and staffys are to stupid not to adore loL! 

I have one! hope to own a malamute one day but not for a while yet :lol2:

edit: as finally got to the picture i wanted on photobucket lol!


















3 stone 2 pounds of pure Nom'able Goodness lol


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> Staffies and Husky/malamutes for me...Both stunning looking dogs, and staffys are to stupid not to adore loL!
> 
> I have one! hope to own a malamute one day but not for a while yet :lol2:



Yes Staffs are stupid, well their owners can be :bash:. I nearly had one imbedded in the front of my van today whilst driving home from the kennels. Was approaching some traffic lights that were red so was slowing down, sun low in the sky & was right in my eyes & had trouble seeing the road. I noticed this Red Staff out the corner of my eye running out in front of me :gasp:. Had to hit the brakes harder or i'd of hit it, no sign of an owner anywhere, luckily there was no traffic coming the other way or it may well of been killed :bash:. Must add that this was on a busy main road!!!


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

corny girl said:


> Yes Staffs are stupid, well their owners can be :bash:. I nearly had one imbedded in the front of my van today whilst driving home from the kennels. Was approaching some traffic lights that were red so was slowing down, sun low in the sky & was right in my eyes & had trouble seeing the road. I noticed this Red Staff out the corner of my eye running out in front of me :gasp:. Had to hit the brakes harder or i'd of hit it, no sign of an owner anywhere, luckily there was no traffic coming the other way or it may well of been killed :bash:. Must add that this was on a busy main road!!!


:gasp:

they are good escape artists but i aint going to stick up for the now majority of owners who aint a clue with the breed! mine, doesnt come of the lead unless i know its 100% safe to do so!

they are stupid dogs though, i mean its taken me three years to get lie down to work! :lol2: he just gets so exsited with the fact i have a treat waiting he starts lying down and getting up so quick you dont get the chance to say good boy...treat loL! so can only do it up to three times in one day :bash:

although mine now does sit, stay, wait, lie down, come, stairs, bed, get him *other halfs always mean and the dog just licks him to death long enough for me to wriggle free! * open door, shut door god done loads with him now  and best of all

leave, you can put his food on the floor tell him to wait, go the loo, faff about realise you forgot to say go on then, and hes still waiting patiently...but wasnt easy to train it :lol2: 

persistence is defiantly the key with staffies :2thumb:


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

All sound good people  

Some of the pics are georgeous!

Keep them coming!!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Here ya go!


----------



## Cookaaaaay (Mar 8, 2009)

My two favourites are:

*Spanish Water Dogs* - My sister used to have one.

*St Bernards* - Never had any but I've been reading up on them and they sound and look great.

I am hoping to get both of them when I'm older.

Look at my "Dogs I want" signature to see the other dogs I like.


----------



## mrandmrsk (Nov 28, 2009)

id have to say st bernards all the way!!!


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't think there is such thing as best breed it depends what you want from a dog. 

When I was a kid we always kept staffies, they were all silly friendly with people but easily distracted and hard to train. I remember my dad taking one to the pub and the dog was knocking pint glasses all over the place where she was greeting patrons with too much enthusiasm. Staffies are brain dead enough to leap off buildings. I will always remember how great they are with kids and how they would greet burglars but I wouldn't have one.


----------



## Welsh dragon (Oct 27, 2009)

Greyhounds and whippets for me every time they are brillient around kids and so effectionate, I have 2 staffies had 3 up until july and Dylan who died was a lovely dog a good as gold staffie ,but the 2 bitches I have who are age 13 and 11 (mother and daughter) are the most hectic dogs i have ever had zoe still rips up my cushions like a pup and she is 11 be 12 in april and her mother Zara has to go berserk running round with something in her mouth when anyone comes through the door, if I go upstairs for only a few minutes she has to run and fetch me her blanket or someones shoe or slipper, personally I wouldnt have staffies again they are so hectic even though they are very loving they are just hard work .
My little whippet is a dream, she just sleeps on your lap every chance she has and comes to bed with us which she has done since the day i had her age 9 weeks and she is 4 now and the easiest dog you could wish for. Whippets are brillient I love them.


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

I love greyhounds and lurchers. They are so chilled out and lazy! :2thumb:

Here is my lovely chap!

He is (we think) a ridgeback x whippit!










I also like German shepherds, bernese mountain dogs, st bernards and most other big fluffy dogs! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Cheeky-x (Feb 2, 2009)

clairebear1984 said:


> i love shar peis love them love them love them
> 
> dogo argentino
> boxers
> ...


 
Dogo Argentino are an ''banned'' breed in the UK, although beautiful dogs!! Shame they look alot like boxers..But a tad bigger. But temperament completly different! x


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

Cheeky-x said:


> Dogo Argentino are an ''banned'' breed in the UK, although beautiful dogs!! Shame they look alot like boxers..But a tad bigger. But temperament completly different! x


yes i know there banned, so i will never be able to have one


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Love the pics that some of you have put on here!!

Here's my girl Maddie ... she's a Border Collie x Husky

First day we got her.. 7 weeks


















Around 13 weeks.. ish










Out for a walk in the snow










Smiler









Tucked up in mey bed











Big time poser









This is my favourite 










Tired after playing football










Such an innocent face










Thanks guys.. keep them coming!!


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

karategirl said:


> Love the pics that some of you have put on here!!
> Here's my girl Maddie ... she's a Border Collie x Husky
> First day we got her.. 7 weeks
> image
> image


Eeee Border Collie pups are uber cute :flrt: for that matter, BC dogs are uber cute. :flrt: But what a strange mix, lol!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

karategirl said:


> Love the pics that some of you have put on here!!
> 
> Here's my girl Maddie ... she's a Border Collie x Husky
> 
> ...


she dosnt look like she has any husky in her at all :gasp:


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> she dosnt look like she has any husky in her at all :gasp:


I know!! haha.. She does when you see her tail though.. It has a big kink in it lol ... Hard to describe


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

LoveForLizards said:


> Eeee Border Collie pups are uber cute :flrt: for that matter, BC dogs are uber cute. :flrt: But what a strange mix, lol!


hehe.. never thought she would be as cute as she was  lol


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

karategirl said:


> I know!! haha.. She does when you see her tail though.. It has a big kink in it lol ... Hard to describe


ya means tha husky curl :lol2::lol2:

she is very beautiful anyways :flrt:


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> ya means tha husky curl :lol2::lol2:
> 
> she is very beautiful anyways :flrt:


 Thats the one! haha.. least you knew what I meant and I didnt look completely stupid  lol
And thank you very much


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

karategirl said:


> Thats the one! haha.. least you knew what I meant and I didnt look completely stupid  lol
> And thank you very much


 waited for 8 months for nanook my 1st husky to get his bush and curl :gasp: was gutted didnt think he was gonna get it :lol2:

the girls had theirs straight away :lol2:

i think boys are a lil slow :whistling2: shush dont tell my nooks i said that :lol2::lol2:


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> waited for 8 months for nanook my 1st husky to get his bush and curl :gasp: was gutted didnt think he was gonna get it :lol2:
> 
> the girls had theirs straight away :lol2:
> 
> i think boys are a lil slow :whistling2: shush dont tell my nooks i said that :lol2::lol2:


 Aww bless!! Must be the case in all male species then  haha


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

karategirl said:


> Aww bless!! Must be the case in all male species then  haha


 
i wont argue that :2thumb::lol2:


----------



## temerist (Feb 1, 2009)

I think im ment to say Boerboels and Tibetan Mastiffs :lol2:

But my favourite types of dogs are hounds especially - 

Basenjis
Ibizan Hounds
Pharoeh Hounds
Afgans
Greyhounds

also love english bulldogs, frenchies and boston terriers lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My friend has a Podenco that she rescued in Spain - he was found abandoned on the beach :roll:

It cost her over £500 to bring him home with her and she had to stay in Spain for over 6 months rather than quarantine him, because he'd originally been going to Belgium, but his paperwork and vaccinations wouldn't be accepted in the UK, so he had to start all over again.

He's a wire haired one, with fabulous temperament. He's very similar in appearance to an Ibizan Hound and boy can he run!!


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

feorag said:


> My friend has a Podenco that she rescued in Spain - he was found abandoned on the beach :roll:
> 
> It cost her over £500 to bring him home with her and she had to stay in Spain for over 6 months rather than quarantine him, because he'd originally been going to Belgium, but his paperwork and vaccinations wouldn't be accepted in the UK, so he had to start all over again.
> 
> He's a wire haired one, with fabulous temperament. He's very similar in appearance to an Ibizan Hound and boy can he run!!


Wow, must have been love at first sight? lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

It was! Her husband was singularly unimpressed!! They'd just bought a house back in a small village in Northumberland, which they completed on last December (had been living in Spain for a couple of years) and they couldn't get back to enjoy it until August!!

And they had to fly into manchester because pets can't fly into Newcastle Airport and hire a car to get home which made the journey even longer!

Since arriving he's been trouble for chasing sheep and the farmer came knocking at the door and threatened to shoot him and my friend's husband, so he was even less impressed. Then he killed 5 chickens belonging to a local egg producer, so he didn't have a very auspicious start to his life in England!


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

feorag said:


> It was! Her husband was singularly unimpressed!! They'd just bought a house back in a small village in Northumberland, which they completed on last December (had been living in Spain for a couple of years) and they couldn't get back to enjoy it until August!!
> 
> And they had to fly into manchester because pets can't fly into Newcastle Airport and hire a car to get home which made the journey even longer!
> 
> Since arriving he's been trouble for chasing sheep and the farmer came knocking at the door and threatened to shoot him and my friend's husband, so he was even less impressed. Then he killed 5 chickens belonging to a local egg producer, so he didn't have a very auspicious start to his life in England!


Sounds well worth the money .. Dogs like that do make me laugh. I wouldn't complain about staying in Spain for an extra 6 months!
Least the dog is safe now


----------



## Erinaceinae (Mar 26, 2007)

pyrenean mountain dogs and newfoundlands. Although i have a mini wire dachshund and a small terrier mongrel, i love the big huggable dogs


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Spaniels!!!

Cocker and a Sussex here...

(Dillon the Sussex)









Also Newfoundlands....



















Partner used to have St Bernards and would like another one day... I'd love a Tibetan Mastiff.... and I have a softspot for Dachsunds too


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Turtle Jo said:


> Spaniels!!!
> 
> Cocker and a Sussex here...
> 
> ...


Wow, real nice dogs! Love Dillon!! :2thumb:


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Any more?


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

rottweilers,ridgebacks,mastiffs and big fluffy samoyeds:flrt:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Beagles! Thats my dream dog. Along those lines I adore Blood hounds, Fox hounds, Bavarian hounds, Hamiltonstovare's, Hungarian Vizla's, Weimaraner's and Pharo hounds. Anything with those big sad eyes, giant floppy ears, sturdy muscular bodies and headstrong attitude. I also adore all things huge and fluffy ie huskies, akitas, mals etc. 

Unfortunatley, I own this wee dafty! He has a colourful background... which inclues cavalier king charles spaniel, border terrier and shi tzu!


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Steals.


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

I love my Rotties me. Cuddly, fun, licky, but also independent and full of character! 
I am a sucker for mongrels really but recognizable breeds...
I have a soft spot for wire haired Lurcher types..
Also Cockers, Whippets and Salukis. Jack Russells, GWP, GSP and Border Terriers. I have a sad confession to make, as a child I didn't have an imaginary friend, I had a dog. I had a white English Bull Terrier. I have always loved them. My faves being Red and Brindle.

As for Droo, his would be Rotties, Dobermans and White GSDs.

I'll try and find a pic of our two..


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

I would love a Shiba Inu and when I have a bigger place may consider getting one. But I would highly recommend labradoodles to anyone who is looking for a dog with a great temperament and lots of energy. Mine is so full of love, she loves everything and everyone, never had any trouble with her, she is great with all animals, people, kids, fireworks...everything really. 

















Cut puppy pics.....
















(they don't all come with a fat leg tho lol)


----------



## tina b (Oct 3, 2007)

i love the danes and the mastiffs:2thumb:
but if i had to have a tiddly dog id go for a pug


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I like ridgebacks and dalmations but I wouldn't buy one due to the associated breed problems of dermoid sinus and deafness.

I personally love Weimaraners, Dobermans, Black Labs (not a fan of labradoodles), working type GSD's and Malamutes.


----------



## tomsam (Sep 26, 2009)

OH loves huskies. but i love all smaller breeds got a lhasa apso x and she is lovely and just got my new pup last night and shes a cavalier king charles spaniel wanted one for a long time. like the smaller breeds as alot easier to take them everywhere with me.grew up with a gsd and she was fab:flrt:


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

I love mongels, like our dog. But given the choice it would be a GSD any day of the week.
Here's our Roy (the dogs home named him).


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

LisaLQ said:


> Steals.


:O Im in love!!! How cute?!


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

BecciBoo said:


> I would love a Shiba Inu and when I have a bigger place may consider getting one. But I would highly recommend labradoodles to anyone who is looking for a dog with a great temperament and lots of energy. Mine is so full of love, she loves everything and everyone, never had any trouble with her, she is great with all animals, people, kids, fireworks...everything really.
> image
> image
> 
> ...


Georgeous!! Cute puppy pics with huge feet!! haha


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

LiamRatSnake said:


> I love mongels, like our dog. But given the choice it would be a GSD any day of the week.
> Here's our Roy (the dogs home named him).
> image


Roy is a great name!! He's georgeous!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

karategirl said:


> Georgeous!! Cute puppy pics with huge feet!! haha


:lol2: The swollen leg (back left) is cos she has Lymphodema (bit like elephantitis in humans)


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

BecciBoo said:


> :lol2: The swollen leg (back left) is cos she has Lymphodema (bit like elephantitis in humans)


:O I didn't even notice :lol2: 
Aww bless her :flrt:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

i've thought about and made my list bigger! Leonbergers,greyhounds, Borzois, Doberman, Rotties,Huskies,Northern Inuit, Wolves (I know,I know),Afghan hounds,Labs, Rhodesian ridgebacks and last but not least a Newfoundland all lovely large fluffy dogs i just love them all!:flrt:


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

I have already posted, but I forgot to add Collies to my list. Borders, Smooth or Rough, any of them. Also I forgot to add Gordon Setter for Droo as he wants one of those too! Ooh, Mini Schnauzers too..they have a lovely little trot!!

Any breed really, I am a dog lover by nature.


----------



## daftlassieEmma (Oct 23, 2008)

German Shepherd for me :no1: 

big fan of Northern Inuits, Irish Wolfhounds, Huskies, Rotties and German Shorthair Pointers as well :flrt:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Guess for me it's my own Shadowlands Line of Northern Inuit which have never had blue eyes or patchy coats or bad temps. 10 years of Developing it. But then again I do own 10 of them and a litter due start of Feb will be my last litter for 2 years lol
2nd best dog is Labradors tho I am only on my 3rd now. Grew up with a yellow, then a black and now have a Chocolate.


----------



## Sam'n'Droo (May 31, 2008)

I love the look of Mals and Husky types too. Pimps, your pup Logan is gorgeous, though I dont think we have a sofa big enough, if we did i'd sell the car to have him! Such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Bakelin (Oct 23, 2009)

german sheperds for sure :no1: and rotties,and pretty much all mastiffs!


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Anyone got pictures of their dogs in the snow?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

there are loads of pics on here 

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/438169-snow-day-add-your-pics.html


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Sam'n'Droo said:


> I love the look of Mals and Husky types too. Pimps, your pup Logan is gorgeous, though I dont think we have a sofa big enough, if we did i'd sell the car to have him! Such a gorgeous boy!


 
They can curl up nice and fit on to one seat tho lol 
Logan is only gonna be an average sized dog, not like his brother Sylar who I'm keeping, He's likely to make around 30 inches so will be a good match to his Uncle Keano who is 32 inches at the shoulder and he can fit on one seat of the sofa, unless he's having a stretch out, in which case he can take up a 3 seater lol


----------



## karategirl (Nov 23, 2009)

How's everyone liking the snow?!

Anymore views? And pics?

:2thumb:


----------



## TBreptiles (Dec 11, 2009)

*hi*

american bulldogs all the way

iv got 2











and not every one will agree 
pitbulls are lovely


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

be better if ear where there


----------



## jimmyv (Jan 9, 2010)

TBreptiles said:


> american bulldogs all the way
> 
> iv got 2image
> 
> ...


i agree with u m8 the pit bull is the best breed ever :whistling2:


----------



## chelleo1 (Jan 8, 2010)

For me it has to be American staff's, i have been converted bigtime. My dad used to breed St Bernards which was my fav, over the years i've had st b's, pyrenean mountain dogs, douge de bourdeux's and Neopolitan mastiffs, so all big dogs until 18 months ago i was looking for a dog for the kids, they had been on at me for ages so gave into them, we looked in all the rescue homes and 3 months later nothing that suited as was looking for a small dog, jack or similar, then a freind of mine said she knew a woman who needed to get rid of a staff, being nieve to the breed alarm bells struck but was convinced to have a look. i did she was a gem, The woman said she would bring her round to meet my kids ( i have 5 ) when the dog came in the kids went nuts the dog ran straight up to the baby 6 months at the time and sat by her side. The woman said she would leave her for an hour and come and cllect her. The kids took her in the garden, what a nutter she came back in and sat by the baby, the baby fell asleep on her. When the woman came back she never moved, she stayed laying on the floor and she's been here ever since. She is the most obeidient sensible relaxed dog indoors i have ever known. outside shes a lunitic, still obeident but loves to play. She converted me,:flrt:
I don't know how to upload pics otherwise i would put a picture of her on here.


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

pits for me also!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

The best is whatever one(s) you own at the time I suppose. What is best for me, won't be best for someone else.It's very subjective.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

jimmyv said:


> i agree with u m8 the pit bull is the best breed ever :whistling2:


in what way?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> in what way?


Looks wise? There's nothing else going for them, In my opinion, I don't want a list of reasons why I'm wrong.
For me it has to be GSDs any day of the week. Either that or Mongrels.


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

i have two black labs they are my be all and end all i love them to bits. they are deffinately my favourite breed lovely temprements and they are just soooooooooo beautiful.:flrt:
its each to their own really there is no best breed its all down to what each individual prefers.

i have pics of them both in my albums if any one wants a nose. :2thumb:


----------



## rat fan (Sep 11, 2009)

*my best dog breed !!*

my favorite dog breed has 2 be german shepherds or english bull, i have a german shepherd cross dobermen he is so sweet but he's a huge teddy bear. :flrt: laura!! : victory:


----------



## Skyespirit86 (Feb 23, 2008)

erm.... crossbreeds esp lurchers and german shepherd crosses...dobermans, certain toys,whippets, st bernards- theres loads of breeds i like, but personally i love my lurcher best.


----------



## JackieL (May 19, 2009)

My girlie :flrt: she is a patterdale terrier and a complete sweetie!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

:flrt:my fave breed of dog has gotta be the AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER they are beautifull looking dogs and they love people: victory: such a shame when they get put in the wrong hands


----------



## babymarley (Nov 24, 2009)

For me its gotta be a japanese kita beautiful dogs or dobermans!


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

my favs are

shilph shepherd










long haired akita










czech wolfdog










caucasian ovcharka











tibetan mastiff


----------



## rat fan (Sep 11, 2009)

I love ur pics that beautiful long haired german shepherd and akita lol laura!!


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

TBreptiles said:


> american bulldogs all the way
> 
> iv got 2image
> 
> ...


:flrt:YEAH YOUR RIGHT LOL WHAT BEAUTIFUL DOGS THEY ARE:flrt:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

*beautifull breed*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> image


the pitbull terrier is a beautifull breed very pretty dogs indeed:flrt: but not many people like them dont know why ?


----------

